# Mythic Scribes Members on Google+



## Black Dragon (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

Let's connect on Google+, and help each other out.  Add a link to your Google+ profile to this thread, and we can all add each other to our circles.

Here's my Google+ Profile:

https://plus.google.com/111423477465263006510/posts

Here's the official Mythic Scribes page:

https://plus.google.com/106990378365928963343/posts

Please add both to your circles.  Feel free to give the Mythic Scribes page a +1 (the button is beneath the page's profile photo).

If you add me and post your link here, I'll add you back.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 11, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/111909158126921568960

That's me. I haven't made any pages for my work yet, but I may get around to that at some point.


----------



## robertbevan (Aug 11, 2012)

here's me.

https://plus.google.com/117119503366181812238/posts


----------



## Ankari (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not sure why Google+ has such lengthy url.  

If you go to gplus.to you can shorten it.  My Google+ link is 

gplus.to/callofheroes

Capture your Google+ nickname as soon as you can.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is my Google+:

https://plus.google.com/117542413202601088542/posts

and here is my first book's:

https://plus.google.com/b/101458253880417886493/101458253880417886493/posts

Just started using Google+ last month, so I don't have too much content on these yet.


----------



## subdee (Aug 12, 2012)

Here I am:
https://plus.google.com/111998360579814278927


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's me:

https://plus.google.com/100109164671370520467/posts

I only have 2 friends, so add me!


----------



## Reaver (Aug 13, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/104723909928719322318/posts


Here's mine. You know what to do.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm on there:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/109666216625003157538/posts

Just FYI, Google has a "real names" policy (there are some exceptions, but I think you have to file a request for them). I know a handful of people who have had their accounts closed down because they aren't using their real names. I mention it only because if you're going to use the site as a marketing vehicle, it would really suck to spend time building up a following and a presence there, only to have your account inactivated later. Just an FYI - proceed as desired


----------



## ALB2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/116489804375032407561
hopefully that works


----------



## ALB2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

Right added everyone. PLEASE NOTE  i dont often go to google plus for some reason it is REALLY slow on the netbook. At least now I look like I actually have some friends


----------



## morfiction (Aug 13, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/100088929540836571840/

This is me I guess.


----------



## Sieryn (Aug 14, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/115009632692891160997/

Ta da!


----------



## Aosto (Aug 14, 2012)

Me
https://plus.google.com/u/0/105719031492742713796


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

It's really not difficult to make pages for your books. I highly recommend it, and make an author page on Facebook while you are at it.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 14, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I'm on there:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/109666216625003157538/posts
> 
> Just FYI, Google has a "real names" policy (there are some exceptions, but I think you have to file a request for them). I know a handful of people who have had their accounts closed down because they aren't using their real names. I mention it only because if you're going to use the site as a marketing vehicle, it would really suck to spend time building up a following and a presence there, only to have your account inactivated later. Just an FYI - proceed as desired



I had no idea they did this! I've been using Zero Angel as my online identity for everything Google and now I've changed -_- 

They do have a "nickname" option if you click on "more options" when you go to change your name and you can alter how your name is presented on your profile so the nickname is included, but they still attach your actual name. Frustrating.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 14, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> I had no idea they did this! I've been using Zero Angel as my online identity for everything Google and now I've changed -_-
> 
> They do have a "nickname" option if you click on "more options" when you go to change your name and you can alter how your name is presented on your profile so the nickname is included, but they still attach your actual name. Frustrating.



Yeah, and they were pretty proactive, at least early on, about disabling accounts that weren't following the policy. I don't know if that level of vigilance has dropped off, but I think it would still be a risk if your account came to their attention. If you became a successful presence on Google+ it seems to me you'd increase the risk that you become known to them. Also, a random person could file a complaint about the name. Any user visiting your profile can report it with a click of the mouse.


----------



## ALB2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

This is my author/book page on google/facebook/pinterest 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112906832144317620053/112906832144317620053
Dark Fantasy-Beyond the Storm | Facebook
Dark Fantasy- Beyond the Storm-Book Review and Recommendations | Facebook 
Books / UK link to my Adult Dark Fantasy novel 
Books / Adult Dark Fantasy Romance. 

and finally
askdavid.com
The light beyond the storm


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 14, 2012)

...very frustrated with this.

Edit: "this" being the "real names" policy.


----------



## ALB2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope you sort it out


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 14, 2012)

As I understand it, they eased up on the "real names" policy after a while, after a storm of S-words. I'm not sure where it stands now but I'm not particularly worried.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 14, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> As I understand it, they eased up on the "real names" policy after a while, after a storm of S-words. I'm not sure where it stands now but I'm not particularly worried.



They changed the policy to allow for nicknames and pseudonyms, but you still have to have your real name associated with the account from what I understand. It's not that hard to do, though.


----------



## JonSnow (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is mine: 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/101876666392141226437#101876666392141226437/posts

I haven't done anything yet with my Google+ profile... maybe this will give me a reason  I'll be adding the rest of you shortly.


----------



## Dan Latham (Aug 14, 2012)

And here's mine:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/111892635872845359120/posts

Haven't been on Google+ in a while.  It will be interesting to see if this enlivens things.


----------



## LOCOFOOL (Sep 24, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106585369910372760674/posts
Here's mine, I mainly have it to get my blog more organized.
I added everyone here as an acquaintance. I don't know if that's good or bad in google+ because I don't know how to use it yet.


----------



## Aosto (Sep 24, 2012)

It's just the name of the circle. You can even create a specific one for mythic scribes folks. When you share something you can choose to share with all circles, public, or select circles.


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 24, 2012)

Aosto said:


> It's just the name of the circle. You can even create a specific one for mythic scribes folks. When you share something you can choose to share with all circles, public, or select circles.



I have 17 members in my Mythic Scribes circle. Am I missing anyone? Anyone have more?

Also, is there any "listmania" or "listopedia" or whatever lists of mythic scribes members' books on Amazon/Goodreads yet?


----------



## J.D. Hallowell (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine is here:

https://plus.google.com/105229472495595582348#105229472495595582348/about


----------



## Mary C. Moore (Sep 26, 2012)

Great idea! This is me : https://plus.google.com/115592593517672174751/posts?authuser=0


----------



## robertbevan (Sep 26, 2012)

Aosto said:


> It's just the name of the circle. You can even create a specific one for mythic scribes folks. When you share something you can choose to share with all circles, public, or select circles.



yeah. i've got you guys all in a circle called "scribes". it's pretty easy to set up. play with it a bit.


----------



## ALB2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Got everyone, just started reading Dragon fate by the way JD Hallowell


----------



## J.D. Hallowell (Sep 28, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> Got everyone, just started reading Dragon fate by the way JD Hallowell



Thanks for circling and for reading the book. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ALB2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> https://plus.google.com/u/0/116489804375032407561
> hopefully that works



https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112906832144317620053/112906832144317620053 is my author page.


----------



## J.D. Hallowell (Oct 5, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112906832144317620053/112906832144317620053 is my author page.



I would have sworn that I had added you when I first went through this thread, but Google+ wasn't showing it, so I added you again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it takes this time.


----------



## Drasn (Oct 26, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/116099378365074117764

here is mine...i think


----------



## julidrevezzo (Nov 26, 2012)

I put y'all in a Mythic Scribes Circle (great idea! ) Here's mine:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111476709039805267272/posts


----------



## JCFarnham (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had Google+'ness since I transferred my blog over to WordPress and created a contact email. I've only started to figure it out now, and I do believe I've seen some benefits 

https://plus.google.com/u/1/106259225233677115436/posts

It all looks a bit bare right now, and I _swear_ I'll do something other than promoting my blog haha


----------



## Wo3lf (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi guys. Here is mine: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105760854273661436282/posts 

I've only recently began using Google+ more and I like it. I've now followed you guys, so when you see someone strange you don't know requesting friending, that's me. Don't worry though, I'm not too weird. My wife domesticated me a long time ago so I'm pretty harmless.


----------



## Dan Latham (Feb 2, 2013)

Following you back. Who's the munchkin in your profile photo?

I'm assuming that's you with the beard.


----------

